# Is this a tiger salamanders poo?



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

My tiger salamander has gone off her food lately, soo ive been narrowing down reasons why just incase, and I hadn't seen any poo, so i put her in a smaller tub with wet toliet roll fed her and left her overnight, and found this:

Is this a poo?


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> My tiger salamander has gone off her food lately, soo ive been narrowing down reasons why just incase, and I hadn't seen any poo, so i put her in a smaller tub with wet toliet roll fed her and left her overnight, and found this:
> 
> Is this a poo?
> image



Yes, its either slightly decomposed or just looking a bit weird lol However the size of it is a bit small so you can clearly see shes not eaten in a while


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

She Doesn't come out much at the moment and doesn't have much of appetite, should i be worried? she only eats when we pull her out rather then coming out for food


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> She Doesn't come out much at the moment and doesn't have much of appetite, should i be worried? she only eats when we pull her out rather then coming out for food


Hmmm well personally with my own experience i have never had a problem with feeding at all, mine will quite willingly come out if he thinks im putting my hand in to feed him (unfortunately he thinks my fingers are now part of his food). 
If shes not wanting to eat then something might be wrong, Tigers as well as other species are big eaters they never seem to get full! lol Whats the Temperature like etc? They arent the most intelligent animals and i hand feed a lot out of enjoyment lol


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

She used to be like that before she was put into a 24'' Exo terra
and dont use a thermometer but shes kept at room temperature, didn't think a thermometer was necessercary as was told they just live at room temperature


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> She used to be like that before she was put into a 24'' Exo terra
> and dont use a thermometer but shes kept at room temperature, didn't think a thermometer was necessercary as was told they just live at room temperature


That is right, room temperature of around 65-70 F (18-21 C) but i have found that mine is always hiding away more during the winter time, not sure if thats a temperature or Seasonal thing lol Is the temp in the room constant though? does it increase or go below? as apparently (doesnt state why) that the temperature should never go above 22'c


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Its my brothers, hes rooms quite warm so might be a reason, Il tell him to get a thermometer so he can be sure, thanks


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> Its my brothers, hes rooms quite warm so might be a reason, Il tell him to get a thermometer so he can be sure, thanks


If it is warm then definitely move it, saying room temperature is sort of silly for people to suggest lol If they give you a definite temperature range then thats better lol.... It does sound like the reason in all honesty haha

No problem


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

MichaelT said:


> Its my brothers, hes rooms quite warm so might be a reason, Il tell him to get a thermometer so he can be sure, thanks


As Mantellaman has said, 'Room temperture' can be a bit dodgey. I'd put it down to too high a heat. You are always safer with a temp for them in the low ranges. 

Does she have plenty of places to hide? Or a substrate she can burrow in to? Whats the humidity like? How damp is your substrate?


----------

